# Ga. and N. Fla gang, another auction



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

This one has some walnut in it. I also talked with a gentleman today that purchased a rather significant portion of the last auction and to quote him"Some of the nicest lumber I,ve ever gotten at rock bottom prices". So if inclined, bid again, but I was outbid by 2 times the amount I wanted to pay last time, That because my wallet has shrunken considerably in the last few mo,s,but thats about to change. Here,s the link, IRS Auctions


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for those that might have missed it,will bump again on Sat.


----------

